# New Warcraft 3 Battle.net error.



## seeallu (Jul 14, 2009)

I've searches basically all the forums and I cant find the same problem I am having. Up until last night I could log on to Warcraft 3 TFT and play on Battle.net with no problems. But now when I try to log on I get this error message:

There was an error writing to your hard drive while trying to download a file from Battle.net. You may need to free some space. Please cheack your hard drive and try again.



I dont know what I did to make this happen but im trying everything I can to solve the problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chisenganori (Apr 13, 2009)

You don't have enough space on your hard drive. Try deleting some programs or stuff you dont need anymore. Deleting your cookies and temporary internet files would also be a good choice.


----------



## dougbest (Aug 11, 2009)

that is not accurate. I have 45gb of free space on my hard drive and it still comes up with the same error. There is no possible way Warcraft 3 is trying to use more than 45gigs of hard drive.


----------



## AutoRefresh (Aug 11, 2009)

I got the same problem, with 399GBs of free space. I have been playing battlenet for several months and the problem have never occoured untill recently, when I upgraded from Windows XP to Vista. Havent found a way to fix it yet, but looking into it.


----------



## AutoRefresh (Aug 11, 2009)

I somehow solved the problem, if you are running Vista like I am, try disabling the Useraccountcontrol. Its a nosy function, not good for much, other than harrassing the user 

You can disable it by Start-Control Panel-Useraccount-Enable/disable Useraccountcontrol

turned out the program was blocking everytime I tried to enter battle.net. Hope it will work for you


----------



## dougbest (Aug 11, 2009)

I actually found a solution to this...if you are running vista that is. You have to right click on the shortcut that you use to start W3 and select "Run as Administrator". Then click allow and it will work just fine.

I do have another question though. I have been trying to start up games for DotA with just AI heroes so I can practice but everytime I create a game the other heroes never spawn. Does anyone have a solution to this?


----------

